# Argument in the marsh....



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey guys I wanted to sound you out about an incident I was involved in. Although I was sure I was in the right, I later was curious what others think. Well went out and busted some geese to a little spot I know. well about an hour after start time a guy came out and set up not far from me, but no big deal I already had 2 and didnt care that much. Well I have a habit that I bring out a big bag of peanuts and while I am sitting there watching and waiting, I shell the nuts and just toss the shells off into the reeds or the mud underfoot, I do this after I usually fill a bag with empties that are aying around. well another small flock came in and set, I rose and dropped the last bird. well about 10 min later this older guy came over as I was picking up, I gave him a nod and started to say he was welcome to the spot but I never got the words out before he started swearing and ripping into me saying how I should be thrown in jail for throwing my garbage all over and trashing the area, he went off and read me the riot act, I stood there open mouthed for a minute and then I got pissed and unloaded on him, we ended with some less then kind comments about each others parantage and grooming habits  Anyway I never thought of it as littering and trashing the area or even thought of it as any kind of issue, until now. I wanted to see what others thought


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

If its just peanuts, I don't consider it littering. Those hulls will break down and become dirt in the marsh long before that old guys shotgun hulls he let float away.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

you are in the right


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Sounds more like a case of jealousy to me. Perhaps he was planning on hunting in the spot you were, and you just beat him out there. H may have also mistaken you for someone else, that has been using the area and leaving trash.

I tell my kids (my own kids and the ones I coach), you can only control, you. You can't make good decisions for other people, you can only make the right decision when you are forced to react.

I've been in a few marsh arguments, one ended with the other guy laying on the ground face down in the mud, courtesy of my friends size 12 wader boot to the side of his head (note: just because a guy is wearing waders doesn't mean he isn't still the national K-1 karate champ). No good ever comes of it, and 99% are simply driven by jealousy. Do what you know is right, leave the area cleaner than it was when you left it, and that's all you can do.

Later,
Kev


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

***edited***


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

While I would not of jumped on you but you were littering. Yes, they will degrade back into dirt but so will paper and you wouldn't of left any paper there would you? It is just easier to pack back out what you pack in no matter what it is or what shape it is in. Now leaving shotgun hulls that is another whole story.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i personally don't have a problem with it as long as it can't be seen but yes it is littering and ticketable offense. while the hulls will biodegrade, the cops still see it like throwing a banana peel out the car window.

and to play my own devils advocate; i chew sunflower seeds during the summer a lot. i haven't ever looked at spitting out the hulls as littering but maybe i should.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

:lol: Peanut hulls?????

It would have pissed me off too!

Can't wait to run into him myself, might be fun!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

its probably the same tooth-less hillbilly i ran into back in october at FB! and he didnt even have a gun! that guys got a stick crammed so far up his *** about EVERYTHING! he is most definitely the head cheif of the marsh police.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sounds like a nut to me.


----------



## climberike (Mar 29, 2010)

peanuts is nothing to what people have left at public over the holiday weekend, glass was lined up and shot along the shore of mud lake. In the spring when the vegetation is low you can see empties everywhere


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Your fine bud. This old coot needs to have his head checked if he thinks peanut shells are bad for the enviroment. apparently he has never been to a texas road house. lol.


ps- congrats on the geese!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Technically the guy was right. My business partner is a retired highway patrolman and has told me that anything other than pure water tossed from a car window could be considered littering. I suspect however, that no cop would likely write a citation over a peanut shell unless you somehow managed to pss him off.

I dunno, seems there always has to be an ashole on every marsh that screws it up for everybody else........so my attitude is why not let it be me??


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I was always taught to take back everything you pack out. I personally wouldn't like to find an area full of peanut hulls, but that's just me. Would I have gone off on you, no. Would I have thought you were an effing pig, yeah.

Of greater concern to me though is the guy that says he would've shot the dude... REALLY!? If that's your level of restraint, sorry man... I don't think you should have a gun.

And Gee... Texas Roadhouse picks up the empty hulls... and puts them in the garbage. Just wanted to put that out there.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> And Gee... Texas Roadhouse picks up the empty hulls... and puts them in the garbage. Just wanted to put that out there.


Then they go to the land field :lol:

Dude you are fine. The shells ware getting broken up in tiny peaces as you walk around in that mud. I think I would have knocked the dud out if he would have come up to me like that.Nice job on the geese.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

If peanut shells are considered trash then I have personally destroyed the environment with my littering of sunflower seed shells. Sounds like either he was mad that his wife didn't pack his can of sardines or he was too blind to know it was peanuts hulls. Problem with people like him is that it doesn't do any good to argue with them because they are morons and it doesn't do any good to ignore them because it re-enforces in their mind that they are right. Either way he was a doucher


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

this guy is an *idiot*.

1. its peanuts!

2. never scream and cuss at another man with a gun. easily, either one of you could have interrupted a wrong move as "deadly threat".

don't sweat it bro, this guys a moron, to bad you were alone, i bet he would have never said anything. 8)


----------



## Tyweed (Oct 12, 2010)

I enjoy both peanuts and sunflower seeds and I know I would have done the same thing but if you stand back and look at the area after it looks like a mess, if you ever go to a ball field and look around at all the sunflower shells on the ground it looks like a mess, sure they will break up and blow away or decompose but as responsible hunters we should practice leave no trace. Maybe next time you could pick up what you can and make the area more pleasing to the eye. As for the guy I think he handled it wrong, he was probably butt hurt about something else or is one of those types that are always looking for a fight.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Wonder what the guy would of said if he would of stepped in the Number 2 that you had to take while out there? That wouldnt be fun packing that out!



DiverFreak


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

diverfreak said:


> Wonder what the guy would of said if he would of stepped in the Number 2 that you had to take while out there? That wouldnt be fun packing that out!
> 
> DiverFreak


Wow... now I really know what he was meaning by "Leaving" peanuts :shock: :lol:

Thanks guys I appreciate all the comments, I wanted to see people thoughts on if I was being a jerk about it.

And thanks for the grats..... Gee I didnt go to "My Spot" where I took you last year but did well, We need to do a run before he close.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

guner said:


> diverfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder what the guy would of said if he would of stepped in the Number 2 that you had to take while out there? That wouldnt be fun packing that out!
> ...


Wow... now I really know what he was meaning by "Leaving" peanuts :shock: :lol:

Thanks guys I appreciate all the comments, I wanted to see people thoughts on if I was being a jerk about it.

And thanks for the grats..... *Gee I didnt go to "My Spot" where I took you last year but did well, We need to do a run before he close.[/*quote]

yeah we do! It might be a little difficult to work it in this year though. the only day I can really go is on monday,, and I would have to be back in town for work monday night. and Dave has been CRAZY busy with starting up his new company.. anywho. if you can swing it monday, let me know..


----------



## Livntahunt (Aug 12, 2010)

Peanut hulls? Hahahaha


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Peanut hulls?


----------



## fowler obsession (Oct 28, 2009)

PEANUT OR SUNFLOWER SEED SHELLS ARE NATURAL, LETS GET REAL HERE THATS NOT LITTERING PAPER, PLASTICS, MEATALS ARE ALL MAN MADE CHEMICALLY THATS LITTERING. THAT NATRUAL STUFF IS GONE IN SHORT TIME A FEW DAYS EVEN AND THE EARTH REUSES IT. NON NATURAL TAKES MORE THAN TEN LIFE TIMES OF OURS, PLASTIC WATER AND POP BOTTLES IF NOT RECYCLED AND LEFT IT THE MARSH TAKE ONE MILLION YEARS TO DEGRADE AND SHOT GUN HULLS TOO, WORRY ABOUT PICKIN THAT **** UP NOT STUFF THAT DONT EVEN MATTER YOUR IN THE RIGHT GUNER TELL HIM THAT HE WILL ROT AWAY IN THE MARSH IN A FEW WEEKS TOO.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Personally, I see the peanut shells and sunflower seeds as being a natural substance that will recycle itself back into the earth very quickly. I wouldn't have had a problem with it if I was hunting next to you. Heck, I'd take an entire shoreline of peanut shells over shotgun hulls, cans, candy wrappers, and the other usual stuff I see when hunting the WMAs. 

My grandma swears that the secret to her rose bushes is banana peels because they contain a lot of nutrients. Now, one could argue that it is natural and the earth will take care of itself on that one, but a lot of people would think that looks messy and lazy if a group of hunters left any just lying on the ground. Granted, banana peels are much larger, more obvious, and smell bad when rotting. I usually don't pack out things like peels and rinds, but I do bury them so no one else has to look at them. I REALLY think that old dude was nitpicking about the shells, but it is a question of where do you draw the line. To him the line was crossed, to a lot of us you're perfectly fine.


......or he could just be an old coot that thinks he can do no wrong, and needed something to complain about. :mrgreen:


----------



## mallardgoose (Oct 11, 2010)

The thing I don’t like is that guy was close enough to see you were eating peanuts. What a freak to come walking over to you like that and start crap. Peanut shells in the marsh is nothing but fertilizer.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you are thinking that peanut and sunflower shells will recycle themselves back into the soil quickly just dump some out in your flower garden and see how long it take for them to break down without you burring them. Granted they will over time but that is just it it takes time. 
I agree that the guy overreacted but it makes you think.


----------

